# qbasic.exe umwandeln in *.Bas : geht das



## Bernie (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi Boardies,

Ich hab son altes qBasic Prog aus dem Netz gefischt, sone Art trial, also mit
beschränkter Anwendung. In dem Prog ist ein Formelsatz drin, der mich be-
ruflich brennend interssiert. 

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich an den code komme. ?

Gruß: Bernie


----------



## chibisuke (15. Oktober 2003)

QBasic oder QuickBasic?

QBASIC - JA, da muss nämlich eine .bas datei dabei sein, denn ohne die funktioniert ein qbasic programm gar nicht

QuickBasic - NEIN


----------



## Bernie (15. Oktober 2003)

Mist, ist leider Quick Basic, wußte gar nicht das qBasic und Quick Basic
2 paar Schuhe sind.

Schade, trotzdem Danke

Gruß: Bernie


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich kenne diese Seite hier, ist aber nur für bestimmte Versionen gedacht:

http://members.aol.com/mspring810/private/index.htm

PS: Wenn du Formeln benötigst, solltest du Dich vielleicht mal direkt beim Programmierer melden.


----------

